# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Agevolazione legge 407

## tyler

Salve a tutti, ho il seguente quesito da porre alla Vs attenzione:
un'azienda ha assunto con contratto a termine ai sensi della legge 53/2000 una lavoratrice per sostituirne un'altra che e' in maternita'. Allo scadere del contratto, la stessa lavoratrice potra' essere assunta con l'agevolazione della legge 407?? Considerando che mantiene i requisiti reddituali e che per l'azienda il termine di un contratto non configura licenziamento. Chiedo questo anche perche' è vietato procedere a trasformazione da c. a tempo determ. a tempo indeterm. sfruttando la 407 
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## Angelo 02

> Salve a tutti, ho il seguente quesito da porre alla Vs attenzione:
> un'azienda ha assunto con contratto a termine ai sensi della legge 53/2000 una lavoratrice per sostituirne un'altra che e' in maternita'. Allo scadere del contratto, la stessa lavoratrice potra' essere assunta con l'agevolazione della legge 407?? Considerando che mantiene i requisiti reddituali e che per l'azienda il termine di un contratto non configura licenziamento. Chiedo questo anche perche' &#232; vietato procedere a trasformazione da c. a tempo determ. a tempo indeterm. sfruttando la 407 
> Grazie e buon lavoro

  Intanto bisognerebbe capire se il periodo in cui la lavoratrice sostituir&#224; la collega in maternit&#224; non vada a ridurre il periodo minimo necessario per poi assumenre con la Legge 407 e cio&#232;: cito l'esatta definizione relativa alle condizioni circa il tempo di disoccupazione 
SOGGETTI DESTINATARI E REQUISITI
Lavoratori disoccupati da almeno 24 mesi Lavoratori sospesi dal lavoro e beneficiari del trattamento di integrazione salariale (CIGS) da almeno 24 mesi

----------


## Bartolo

Io aggiungerei anche ... 
Condizioni per ottenere i benefici contributivi. 
L'assunzione deve essere a tempo indeterminato, ma pu&#242; essere part-time. 
L'assunzione non deve essere effettuata per sostituire lavoratori dipendenti della stessa impresa, (quindi pari qualifica), per qualsiasi causa licenziati o sospesi.

----------


## tyler

Provo a precisare alcune cose:
1) il contratto con agevolazione 53/2000, va dall'1/2/2007 al 30/6/2007 ed è per 20 ore settimanali;
2) l'intenzione sarebbe quella di procedere ad assunzione magari sfruttando un'agevolazione a partire dall'1/7/2007;
3) E' ormai assodato che si puo' concedere la 407 anche a chi ha lavorato fino al giorno prima, sempre che nei due anni precedenti l'assunzione (quindi 1/7) non abbia superato i 7500 euro di reddito desumibile dal CUD;
4) Nei sei mesi precedenti l'eventuale assunzione (quindi dall'1/1 al 30/6) non vi dovrebbero essere licenziamenti, semplicemente la scadenza del contratto di cui sopra, che cmq non e' configurabile come licenziamento. 
Il mio dubbio e' se vi e' qualche nota dell'Inps o del Ministero che impedisce l'assunzione con agevolazione 407 di chi ha gia' lavorato presso la stessa azienda con contratto a termine godendo di altra agevolazione (53/2000 per sostituzione maternita'). 
Occorre tener conto anche di alcuni aspetti:
1) E' possibile riassumere con Legge 407 un lavoratore che era gia' stato assunto con la stessa agevolazione e si era dimesso poco tempo prima, anche se in questo caso il triennio scade cosiderando la prima assunzione,
2) Non e' possibile applicare la 407 a una trasformazione di contratto e quindi si dovrebbe procedere  a un'assunzione ex novo con nuova immatricolazione. 
Spero di aver chiarito e non incasinato :Smile:

----------


## Bartolo

> Provo a precisare alcune cose:
> 1) il contratto con agevolazione 53/2000, va dall'1/2/2007 al 30/6/2007 ed è per 20 ore settimanali;
> 2) l'intenzione sarebbe quella di procedere ad assunzione magari sfruttando un'agevolazione a partire dall'1/7/2007;
> 3) E' ormai assodato che si puo' concedere la 407 anche a chi ha lavorato fino al giorno prima, sempre che nei due anni precedenti l'assunzione (quindi 1/7) non abbia superato i 7500 euro di reddito desumibile dal CUD;
> 4) Nei sei mesi precedenti l'eventuale assunzione (quindi dall'1/1 al 30/6) non vi dovrebbero essere licenziamenti, semplicemente la scadenza del contratto di cui sopra, che cmq non e' configurabile come licenziamento. 
> Il mio dubbio e' se vi e' qualche nota dell'Inps o del Ministero che impedisce l'assunzione con agevolazione 407 di chi ha gia' lavorato presso la stessa azienda con contratto a termine godendo di altra agevolazione (53/2000 per sostituzione maternita'). 
> Occorre tener conto anche di alcuni aspetti:
> 1) E' possibile riassumere con Legge 407 un lavoratore che era gia' stato assunto con la stessa agevolazione e si era dimesso poco tempo prima, anche se in questo caso il triennio scade cosiderando la prima assunzione,
> 2) Non e' possibile applicare la 407 a una trasformazione di contratto e quindi si dovrebbe procedere  a un'assunzione ex novo con nuova immatricolazione. 
> Spero di aver chiarito e non incasinato

  No non è incasinato... certo la problematica è "particolare". 
Atteso quanto sopra, verificati i limiti dei 7.500,00 , e i non licenziamenti rimane lo scoglio dei 24 mesi di disoccupazione... 
Al riguardo non trovo circolari dell'INPS in merito.

----------

